# Pointing Dog Trainers in Bismarck Area



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, does anyone know or have a contact for anyone who trains pointing breeds (GSP's) who are located in the Bismarck area?

Any info would be great!

Thanks so much!

Greg


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

There are a couple pro trainers near Bismarck, Absolute Gundogs and Tom Ness at Oahe kennels. I know they kind of specialize on springers and cockers but a friend is taking his GSP to Absolute Gundogs. There is a very active NAVHDA club in Bismarck/Mandan and you can find info on their Facebook page, Central Dakota NAVDA.


----------

